

Has anyone used Bonobo in production? - piers

https://github.com/jakubgarfield/Bonobo-Git-Server<p>By production I mean as in a working environment rather than just playing with it or testing it.<p>I want to get away from TFS to Git but I want to keep the repositories in-house rather than using something like github.
======
kusum18
Hi,

I have installed bonobo git server for my team and it works smooth most of the
times . The web console for bonobo git server is quite handy . There might be
some hickups during installation but when installed correctly works like a
charm .

